# حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع المسيح 






يا جماعة 





اللى بيخاف 




يمشى 






انا مش 





مسئولة 









اللى هيكمل معايا 











يحب 







يشوف 







صورة 















عفريت 





بجد








طيب انزل 

















كمان


















هو بيحضر نفسه وجاى 










متقلقوش








قرب







ها







ها







بسم الصليب











استعدوا

















[/URL][/IMG]


ابقوا بلغونى حصل لكم ايه بعد ما شفتوه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic Princess (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الصلييييييييييييييييييب*

*ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*دي صوره حقيقيه ولا فوتو شوب...يا ريتني ما كنت بصيت *

*:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4: marmar_maro منك لله يا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

بجد بجد الله يساامحك يا مرمر:t32: علشان انا افتكرتها هزارايه  ......انام ازاى انا دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و بعدين جبتى الصوره دى منين وايه حكايتها أرررررررررررى وأعتررررررررررررررفى ........تعرفى منين صاحب الصوره دى .


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

الصورة دي مسجلة في اغلب الموسوعات العلمية ( عربية ) 

علي انها صورة حقيقة التقطت بالصدفة وظهر فيها الشكل ده

الله واعلم بقي شيطان كائن فضائي

بس هي صورة حقيقة للاسف الموسوعات كتابية كنت جبتلكم المصدر

سلام ونعمة


----------



## assyrian girl (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

oh my God oh man i cant sleep today :ranting::a82::t32:


----------



## Tabitha (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*



Coptic Man قال:


> الصورة دي مسجلة في اغلب الموسوعات العلمية ( عربية )
> 
> علي انها صورة حقيقة التقطت بالصدفة وظهر فيها الشكل ده
> 
> ...




ايه ده يا كوبتك اللي انت بتوقولو ده   :new2:


----------



## twety (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

ياشيييييييييييييييخه
انا قولت جابت عفريت ودخان ونار
والحاجات العبيطه دى

يابنتى احنا اجميدبن قوووووووى:ranting:


----------



## Ramzi (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

مممممممممممم
انت مصدقيت الكلام دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الصورة هاي موجودة بكل المنتديات
بس انا مش مصدقها !!!!


----------



## جيلان (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

هى فعلا حقيقية زى ما كوبتك قال وانا قريت الموضوع بتاعها ان ولد صوره بالصدفه وكانت فى الضلمة ومات بعدها لما شافه وصحابه الى كانو معاه مكانوش عارفين السبب لحد ما شافو الصورة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  سامحنى يا coptic princess
بس انا قولت اللى بيخااف ميدخلش 
بس هى بجد حقيقية مش فوتو شوب


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ارشم الصليب يا Dona princessوانت هتنام على طول
بس اااااااايه القلب الخفيف ده ؟؟؟!!!!:big4:
هقولك بس متقلش لحد صاحب الصورة دى صاحبى اوى :smi200:
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dolla_87 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

يا مامىىىىىىىى

ده عفريت بجد 

انا هيغمى عليا خلاص:crazy_pil


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

ياااااااجماعة لو سمحتم اتعملواااااااااااا من twety 
           شايفين القلب الجاااااااامد 
         أناااااااااااااا بحيك جدا
                                           وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

تعالوا يا جماعة معايا نلحق dolla دى اغمن عليهاااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## nonaa (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

صورة جامدة يا مرمر
تسلم ايدك بس احنا مش بنخاف
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

طيب الحمدلله يا نونا 
لحسن من الصبح فى ناس بيغمى عليها واللى مش عارف ينام 
ربنا معاهم بقى 
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*



Anestas!a قال:


> ايه ده يا كوبتك اللي انت بتوقولو ده :new2:


 
الحقيقة :fun_lol:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

ربنا يسامحك الموضوع بفتكرة هزار طلع بجد


----------



## BITAR (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

*يامه*
*اهىء*
*اهىء*
*هو فين الفانوس*​


----------



## gift (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

:ranting:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين بس قالكم انى بهزر 
انتوا طلعتواااااااا بتخافوا 
ده كنت هجيبلكم بقيت اخواته 
كده مش هينفع كده


----------



## monmon2010 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

_*ياه يا مارمار ايه ده انا كده مش هعرف انام بليل بس بجد ده عفريت ولا *_:yaka:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا منمون سامحنى
ابقى ارشم الصليب*


----------



## sondos_m2006 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

*تصدقى انا كنت فاكراها هزار لكن اول ماشوفتها طلعت بالماوس بسرعة لاعلى الصفحة وبعدين لما تيقنت الموضوع رجعت تانى بس شكلها يرعب*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حد فيكم عمره شاف صورة عفريت*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا سندس 
بس انا قلت قبل كده مش هزاااااااااااااار


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يسامحك يا مرمر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*صوره حقيقه فعلا وعندي من فتره

وقريت حكايتها بس اللي فكره ان صاحبها مات بعد ما صورها

وتقريبا كانت في دوله اسيويه

مرسي مرموره علي الصوره

​*


----------



## ابنه الملك (26 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههه قمور العفريت ياعفريت
شكرا مرمر ربنا يعوضك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 ديسمبر 2008)

> صوره حقيقه فعلا وعندي من فتره
> 
> وقريت حكايتها بس اللي فكره ان صاحبها مات بعد ما صورها
> 
> ...


*القصة مش حقيقية ودية عروسة وخدعة معايا الصور هههههههههههههه المشاركة في الموضوع السابقة كنت فاكرها كدة*


----------



## M a r i a m (26 ديسمبر 2008)

منك لله يامرمر مش هعرف انام
ايه ده
انا افتكرتها مقلب من مقالبك
اهئ اهئ واء واء
يييييييييييييييييييييييي

طلعت حقيقية وليها قصة مرعبة كمان​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ايوة انا كنت حضرهم
ههههههههههههههه
شكرااااااا مرمر


----------



## مينا عبدة (27 ديسمبر 2008)

على فكرة هى مبتخوفش والا حاجة





    هى بتموت من الخوف

      ربنا يسمحك
وعوض تعب محبتك
   اذكرنى فى
  صلااتك وانا اوعدك
هصلى علشان اعرف 
    انأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأم​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههه كنت متوقع مقلب, حرام عليكي يا مرمر  رعبتى الناس 

بس الصورة غير حقيقية 
هذا نموذج هوليودى لا اكثر

اذا كان بالفعل هناك شبهت وجود كائن غريب فى مكان معين لكانو احضروه اينما اختبىء 
واذا كان نوع من الاشباح لن يظهر بصورة كائن حى له حوافر بارجله ومتمسك بجدران الكهف كما فى الصورة
والعينين الحمراء تلائم افلام هوليود اكثر منها واقعية 





 
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تصدقي الصورة دي شوفتها اول مرة فتحت فيها النت*

*كانت في سنة 2004 وكنت بعمل سيرش علي صور رعب*

*ميرسي ليكي كتير وكل سنة وانتي مرعبة*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ربنا يسامحك يا مرمر



*أمييييييييييين 

تصدقوا بأيه الموضوع ده بقاله أكتررر من سنة 

اول موضوع ليا فى المنتدى ايه اللى فكركم بيه بقى :11azy:

يعنى انا ماليش دعوة 30:

ههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صوره حقيقه فعلا وعندي من فتره
> 
> وقريت حكايتها بس اللي فكره ان صاحبها مات بعد ما صورها
> 
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا ميكو للأضافة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ابنه الملك قال:


> هههههههههه قمور العفريت ياعفريت
> شكرا مرمر ربنا يعوضك



*ههههههههه

خلاص يافندم ليك عندى واحد هدية عفرت صغنون أمور زى ده كده :smil16:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *القصة مش حقيقية ودية عروسة وخدعة معايا الصور هههههههههههههه المشاركة في الموضوع السابقة كنت فاكرها كدة*



*هههههههههه

ياهلا ياهلا منوووووووور يا باشا 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> منك لله يامرمر مش هعرف انام
> ايه ده
> انا افتكرتها مقلب من مقالبك
> اهئ اهئ واء واء
> ...



*هييييييي 30: هيييييييي

يااااااافرررررررررحتى انا كنت أنبسطت بقى ههههههههه

انا مالى بقى انا قولتلك ادخلى يابت :t30:

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ايوة انا كنت حضرهم
> ههههههههههههههه
> شكرااااااا مرمر



*العفوووو ياكليمو

بس حضرتهم ازاى ؟

أنت بتحضر عفاريت من ورانا ولا ايه ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مينا عبدة قال:


> على فكرة هى مبتخوفش والا حاجة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه

سوووووووورى بقى يامون المرة اللى جايه هكتب الموضوع للكبار فقط :t30:

وأنشاء الله تعرف تنااااااام كويس







ويجيلك العفريت فى الحلم :smil16:


هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> ههههههه كنت متوقع مقلب, حرام عليكي يا مرمر  رعبتى الناس
> 
> بس الصورة غير حقيقية
> هذا نموذج هوليودى لا اكثر
> ...



*بقى انا ووووووووش مقالب بردوا :a4:

ميررررررررسى جدا للأضافة يافندم 

تتردلك فى أقرب عفريت كده ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *تصدقي الصورة دي شوفتها اول مرة فتحت فيها النت*
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه وليه بتعمل ريسرش لصور رعب :t9:

ميرسى يا باشا وحضرتك مرعب نفس رعبى كده 30: ههههه*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (27 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد مخيف اوى


----------



## ameera (27 ديسمبر 2008)

فين الصورة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على العموم شكرا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> بجد مخيف اوى



*أحسن :t30: هههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> فين الصورة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> على العموم شكرا



*ازاى مش باينة عندك عموما انا رفعتهالك تانى شوفى كده ؟

بس عارفة حقيقى ربنا بيحيك ههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2009)

_*الحقيقه وصلت يا جدعان
الصوره دي مش حقيقيه بالمره

الحقيقة : الجني عبارة عن مجسم منحوت متقن في احد الكهوف وعيونه متصلة بمفتاح كهربائي لاضاءة العينين باللون الاحمر

والدليل في الصوره اهو
اللي مش مصدقني يبص علي الصوره مش هيخسر حاجه
ومتخافوش الصوره مش مرعبه زي اللي فاتت
*_

_*
تحياتي للجميع
اخوكم عياد*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*اين الرد علي الحقيقيه يا خاله مرمر
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الصورة حقيقة بس مش عفريت يعنى

دى صورة فى مغارة وعنيه هى كشافات بتضاء بالليل


----------



## staregypt (16 نوفمبر 2011)

يــــــــــــــــــــــاه افتكرتة عفريت بجد
انا شفتها كتير فى منتديات تانية الامية طبعا
شكرا على المش عفريت
:t7::t7::t7:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*يسلااااااااااااااام:08:*
*فكرتونى بأول موضوع نزلته فالمنتدى :smil6:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يسلااااااااااااااام:08:*
> *فكرتونى بأول موضوع نزلته فالمنتدى :smil6:*​



* اي خدمه 
عدي الجمايل
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *اي خدمه *
> *عدي الجمايل*​


* ههههههههه*
*ماشى سهلة*
*كده نقول واحــد :gy0000:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * ههههههههه*
> *ماشى سهلة*
> *كده نقول واحــد :gy0000:*​



* قصدك واحد وتسعين 
احسبي صح 
*​


----------



## monygirl (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*اكيد الصورة شكلها مش حلو ويخوف كمان 
بس انا مكنتش اعرف انها معلومة بجد ​*


----------



## Eminem 2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*الحقيقه وصلت يا جدعان
> الصوره دي مش حقيقيه بالمره
> 
> الحقيقة : الجني عبارة عن مجسم منحوت متقن في احد الكهوف وعيونه متصلة بمفتاح كهربائي لاضاءة العينين باللون الاحمر
> ...






    :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb: :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:                        
*بصراحة انا خوفت شوية بعد مشوفت الصورة قلبي واف نص ساعة بس بس المهم فعلن هو عندو حق لان كمان لو ركزتو في الصورة كويس هنلاو ان رجليه ملزوئا في الحاته دا معنه ان دا خاجة منحوتا مرسي اوي*


                                  :lightbulb:  :lightbulb:   :lightbulb:    :lightbulb:    :lightbulb:


----------

